# Shift knob install



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey everybody,
Here's my stupid question of the day. I just got my 350Z about a month ago and I want to switch the shift knob to something a little smaller but I was just wondering. How easy is it to swap a shift knob? Sort of a noob at changing stuff and I really don't want to mess up my Z. Also, is there anything in particular to look for when looking for a shift knob? Like these ones that say universal fit, are those ok? Thanks for bearing with my ignorance! Thanks guys!
Fletch


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Auto or Manual?

If it's manual it's a quick and easy twist (counterclock wise) of the knob. 

You have to make sure the threads are the same. Find a model that fits most nissans and you should be in there. I got the Greddy Counter Weight shift knob and it fit awesome and I love it. It smoothes out the tranny a bunch.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

please dont buy a 'universal' shift knob

get one that fits nissans, and like SKD said its just a simple 'screw off, screw on' job


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> please dont buy a 'universal' shift knob
> 
> get one that fits nissans, and like SKD said its just a simple 'screw off, screw on' job


 now you say that...nah just kiddin my cousin went out and bought me this shift knob which looks prety cool and is really heavy...the only prob is it is one of those set screw deals......should I go ahead and install it but keep my other knob handy for when this one breaks???

It feels really good in my hand and I can tell the difference in shifting but am I gonna hate it later? I am pretty sure it's installed perfect

I have the green one








oh and haha about the rice comments I'm gonna get but I love lights and these put out some wickedly cool shades


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

interior lights are the shit, as long as they aint tacky. one day when i get the time imma toss in a few red neons inside the nx2k. do u what u like not what others like.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn got it intalled complete;y now and ummmmm...I'm gonna need to cut the shift bar it sticks up to far for my taste...is it a big deal to saw it off about and inch and a half? I have an adapter that will fit the bar but if worse comes to worse I can get a short shifter


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

chris, just get a nice short throw, and if you dont get it done by the time you leave, and if you're not back by the time im in ky, ill install it for you, they dont take that long. and it really helps


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if you got the shift knob with set screws, you can hack the shifter down

not that im recommending it, but i know a few people have done it with no problem


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah I just drove it and damn that extra weight helps out alot!!!!!

it is a little long like I thought tho and I'm going cut the shaft down today after all that's what customizing is all about right? I'll get it done and update you guys how it turns out..................dremel power activated!!!!!!!!!! lol

thanks for the input guys


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a universal, most come with various adaptors to fit and have a screw (or a few) that tighten down to ensure snug fit. If the Z has a tough knob to untwist, wrap it in a cloth and use pliers to twist it off. Should be gravy. First mod I have always done when I get a car is put my chrome skull shifter I bought when I was 18, still shiny, still so cheesy its cool (ergonomic and heay too, perfect).


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks for the advice everybody! Any suggestions on brands or places (websites or stores) to get them? Thanks again!
Fletch


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok guys just to let you know I just finished cutting my shaft down and installing the universal....it looks really good and the shortened shaft and heavy knob kicks major ass!!!!!!!!!!!!! I took it around the block for a spin and I have to say that for something as cheap as this if you put the work into it to make it right you will not be disapointed


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

bII said:


> First mod I have always done when I get a car is put my chrome skull shifter I bought when I was 18, still shiny, still so cheesy its cool (ergonomic and heay too, perfect).


do they eyes light up red?!??!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh, and also what size diameter screw thread do I have to get for a Z33? Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> do they eyes light up red?!??!


You bet your @55 it does.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

bII said:


> You bet your @55 it does.


sweet, thats worth at least a coupple of cool points alone.


----------

